# My marmoset pictures



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Hi guys im a new member to this site so this is my first time posting, just thought i would share some pictures of my marmoset monkey and his enclosure/room!

this was not long after we first got him:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and this is him now:




























and this is his room:




























and this is his open cage for food and bedtime:










hope you like them!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That looks great for your lil Common Marmoset! You know what would make it even better??? A lil playmate for him! : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww thats so cute


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

He needs a mate!


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> That looks great for your lil Common Marmoset! You know what would make it even better??? A lil playmate for him! : victory:


Exactly what i was thinking...they are communal animals, and lets face it with the fantastic set-up you have there theres plenty of room, theres a local lady not far from me thats been breeding marmosets for well over 40years & she always says....never keep a single one unless your going to be with it 24/7

Welcome to the site btw...i believe theres a few on here with marmosets...so if you need any help or advice then feel free to ask...i think mat wirral is one.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> Exactly what i was thinking...they are communal animals, and lets face it with the fantastic set-up you have there theres plenty of room, theres a local lady not far from me thats been breeding marmosets for well over 40years & she always says....never keep a single one unless your going to be with it 24/7
> 
> Welcome to the site btw...i believe theres a few on here with marmosets...so if you need any help or advice then feel free to ask...i think mat wirral is one.


I would never sell one of the babies I bred to live as a single pet, even if the owner was at home all day. Humans can't substitute another Marmoset as a companion.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

jonnybrfc said:


> Hi guys im a new member to this site so this is my first time posting, just thought i would share some pictures of my marmoset monkey and his enclosure/room!
> 
> this was not long after we first got him:
> 
> ...


 

cracking room/cage he has but like others said doesnt make up for the fact hes on his lonesome. i dont like monkeys or any small primate as pets. but thats just my opinion. hes very cute :2thumb:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I would never sell one of the babies I brd to live as a single pet, even if the owner was at home all day. Humans can't substitute another Marmoset as a companion.


Where did i say she sold them as single pets ??..........she doesnt even sell to the public & only deals with zoos.....is that ok with you ???

As i said jonny....mat wirral gives out very good advice...i'd contact him if you need help.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> Where did i say she sold them as single pets ??..........she doesnt even sell to the public & only deals with zoos.....is that ok with you ???
> 
> As i said jonny....mat wirral gives out very good advice...i'd contact him if you need help.


where did zoo-man accuse you of saying that? i think he was merely stating his beliefs. i also keep marmosets. and would never keep one alone. to the op, if you require any advice, please feel free to pm me


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

mmcdermid said:


> where did zoo-man accuse you of saying that? i think he was merely stating his beliefs. i also keep marmosets. and would never keep one alone. to the op, if you require any advice, please feel free to pm me


The implication was good enough for me.....If you quote what someone says and then add your reply that gives a good enough implication.....i dont want others getting the wrong idea....ok


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> Exactly what i was thinking...they are communal animals, and lets face it with the fantastic set-up you have there theres plenty of room, theres a local lady not far from me thats been breeding marmosets for well over 40years & *she always says....never keep a single one unless your going to be with it 24/7*
> 
> Welcome to the site btw...i believe theres a few on here with marmosets...so if you need any help or advice then feel free to ask...i think mat wirral is one.





Fatherted said:


> The implication was good enough for me.....If you quote what someone says and then add your reply that gives a good enough implication.....i dont want others getting the wrong idea....ok


That is what you said which i take as it is ok to keep one on it's own if your with it 24/7!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

jonnybrfc said:


> Hi guys im a new member to this site so this is my first time posting, just thought i would share some pictures of my marmoset monkey and his enclosure/room!
> 
> this was not long after we first got him:
> 
> ...


Welcome! :welcome:

Very cute marm, but as everyone has said he need's a play mate as marm's get stressed being alone!

Just one small problem with the room! The heat lamp above the cage isn't covered so when your marm is out he could accidently jump on it or somthing and get burnt! Otherwise a great set up! :2thumb:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> That is what you said which i take as it is ok to keep one on it's own if your with it 24/7!


Some people believe you can keep one by itself if your going to be with it 24/7......sorry i forgot that everyones opinion on here was right and everyone else was wrong....ill try and re-phrase my posts next time:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> Some people believe you can keep one by itself if your going to be with it 24/7......sorry i forgot that everyones opinion on here was right and everyone else was wrong....ill try and re-phrase my posts next time:whistling2:


Everyone can have their own opinion, but most primate keepers and Primatologists agree that primates need companionship of their own species or else they can become extremely stressed and aggressive towards the people around them.


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> Everyone can have their own opinion, but most primate keepers and Primatologists agree that primates need companionship of their own species or else they can become extremely stressed and aggressive towards the people around them.


agreed....but i still never said she sold them as single's neither did i say she reccomended people kept them by themselves...i know what this sites like ! I watched it for 2 years before i joined & im well aware that people are quick to jump to conclusions and asume things esp when someone uses your reply in theirs, perhaps if zooman had'nt added the word "sell" then it wouldnt be what it is now (a mountain out of a mole hill)


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> agreed....but i still never said she sold them as single's neither did i say *she reccomended people kept them by themselves*...i know what this sites like ! I watched it for 2 years before i joined & im well aware that people are quick to jump to conclusions and asume things esp when someone uses your reply in theirs, perhaps if zooman had'nt added the word "sell" then it wouldnt be what it is now (a mountain out of a mole hill)


But you did! 



Fatherted said:


> Exactly what i was thinking...they are communal animals, and lets face it with the fantastic set-up you have there theres plenty of room, theres a local lady not far from me thats been breeding marmosets for well over 40years & *she always says....never keep a single one unless your going to be with it 24/7*
> 
> Welcome to the site btw...i believe theres a few on here with marmosets...so if you need any help or advice then feel free to ask...i think mat wirral is one.


This implies you can if your with them 24/7

BTW *Zoo-Man* is my partner, and we breed common marmosets and have done so for 4 years now, plus Zoo-Man used to work with Marmosets for a few years. So we do know a fair bit about them!

Also Mat Wirral(worrell) got most of his info from Zoo-Man and is getting his second marm from us in about 2 month!


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

*marmoset*

dont worry guys im already in the process of sorting him out a playmate, glad you liked the pictures, the heat lamp has a protective guard around it so he doesnt get burned, and i have all the wires inside cable protectors as we all know they love to chew lol wat do you guys who have them make of the marmoset gum? i have holes drilled in all his branches for to hide his fruit and food in from time to time and a large ball for his worms to go into which has holes for him to try and get them out! but dont worry im in the middle of sorting him out another mate for company!:2thumb:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> But you did!
> This implies you can if your with them 24/7


 No it doesnt...but thankyou youve just proved my point about jumping to conclusions and assuming things !...either that or you delibertly have to justify the support your giving your partner.



CE1985F said:


> BTW *Zoo-Man* is my partner, and we breed common marmosets and have done so for 4 years now, plus Zoo-Man used to work with Marmosets for a few years. So we do know a fair bit about them!


 aahhhh that explains why you rallied to defend them so quickly (perhaps i should get someone to run to my support ....wonder if me nans free next week?)

& if i needed any advice i'd ask the local lady here (when i can get hold of her!)...who incidently doesnt sell to the public and has been breeding marmosets and tamarins for well over 40yrs. (not 4 years!):flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Just dropping in to say a quick hello and great pics. Nice setup you have there for your marmie!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice pics man, but for those arguing for no reason may I suggest clicking on this link...

Link here for advice on forums

there, now isnt that better!

because lets face it, its a forum and no one really cares that you think you know better than anyone, or that you know someone who knows better than everyone, so lets just all get along and realise theres no point in trying to get your point across forcefully because it just makes you look a tad sad! Lets not turn this section into the snake section please!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see where Colin "implied" that your friend/contact did actually sell them singly - he merely stated that his personal ethics were to not allow one of his bubbas to be sold to a lone marmie home? Perhaps if you got down off ya high hoss, you would have read it correctly!

Gorgeous wee guy you have there OP - look forward to more pics x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> No it doesnt...but thankyou youve just proved my point about jumping to conclusions and assuming things !...either that or you delibertly have to justify the support your giving your partner.
> 
> aahhhh that explains why you rallied to defend them so quickly (perhaps i should get someone to run to my support ....wonder if me nans free next week?)
> 
> & if i needed any advice i'd ask the local lady here (when i can get hold of her!)...who incidently doesnt sell to the public and has been breeding marmosets and tamarins for well over 40yrs. (not 4 years!):flrt:


Trust me, I don't need anyone to fight my corner! 

And what a big who-ha over nothing! I merely quoted your post about the lady who lives in your area who said that you should not keep a single marmoset unless you are there with it 24/7, & I then said that I do not sell my babies to people who want to keep them singly, as its cruel. Then you went off on one! 

Incidentally, I do not know of any zoos that buy animals, especially animals that are easily bred, from members of the public.

Why not chill out with a nice cup of tea Father? Go wan go wan go wan go wan go wan........


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> Nice pics man, but for those arguing for no reason may I suggest clicking on this link...
> 
> Link here for advice on forums
> 
> ...


Love it mate, love it! : victory:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Love it mate, love it! : victory:


well someone had to say it...lol

at least it was me!


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive had tea thanks....its those feckin egg sandwiches mrs doyle keeps making !.
Anyway....well i did say "mountain out of a mole hill" didnt i !!...I know what forums can be like.....I didnt want to go into detail over the conversation i had with her about 15 years ago....which was along the lines of.....me - "so can you keep them seperatley?".........her - "Oh no......never...if you did have one youd have to be with it 24/7" (she did carry on to explain why but im not adding that or we'll be here all week).
So by you then adding the words "I would never sell one of the babies I bred to live as a single pet" after my quote...can and obviously did give the impression to others that she would or does!, Sorry but like your partner did with you, im going to be quick to defend a lady that i have the upmost respect and admiration for, she is very dedicated to the animals she keeps & has also had to hand raise baby primates on the rare occasions that the mother has rejected them (im sure youd know/understand what level of commitment that takes & the amount of sleep it deprives you of).
What i cant understand is...why even add my quote?...you could have added your post without it...still got your point accross.....and peace..happiness & tranquility would have prevailed!
You dont know any zoos that buy from the public? Ive sold stuff to zoo's ! (although that was about 10 yrs ago now), as for the lady with the primates who is well known by alot of zoos & wildlife parks in the Uk......go back 40-50 years !...alots changed in zoo's since then....i guess theres alot you & others wouldnt know about what they got up to unless you knew people that have or do work in them......if you do know people in zoos...why dont you ask them if the way zoo's work has changed in the last 40-50 years, im sure they will agree.
And i didnt go off on one....i was asking a question...the fact that yourself and your partner perhaps interpreted it with either a level of sarcasum or anger isnt my fault.......so....(and said in a relaxed tone of voice with no hint of anger or sarcasum)......is that ok with you?:2thumb:


brittone05....:Na_Na_Na_Na:....zoomans partner said that she assumed thats what i meant !...and it wasnt a point of - who knows better...or who knows more...it was a point of - the person i was reccomending wasnt in here assuming things.......sorry but the only thing thats a tad sad is people ankle biting & joining in when its clearly not nessecery.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> Ive had tea thanks....its those feckin egg sandwiches mrs doyle keeps making !.
> Anyway....well i did say "mountain out of a mole hill" didnt i !!...I know what forums can be like.....I didnt want to go into detail over the conversation i had with her about 15 years ago....which was along the lines of.....me - "so can you keep them seperatley?".........her - "Oh no......never...if you did have one youd have to be with it 24/7" (she did carry on to explain why but im not adding that or we'll be here all week).
> So by you then adding the words "I would never sell one of the babies I bred to live as a single pet" after my quote...can and obviously did give the impression to others that she would or does!, Sorry but like your partner did with you, im going to be quick to defend a lady that i have the upmost respect and admiration for, she is very dedicated to the animals she keeps & has also had to hand raise baby primates on the rare occasions that the mother has rejected them (im sure youd know/understand what level of commitment that takes & the amount of sleep it deprives you of).
> What i cant understand is...why even add my quote?...you could have added your post without it...still got your point accross.....and peace..happiness & tranquility would have prevailed!
> ...


The reason I quoted your post was because I was going to comment on the same subject (single marmoset vs more than one marmoset). I didn't do it to cause trouble, or cheese you off.


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Im sure you didnt, and the "is that ok with you?" comment at the end wasnt said with any malice.....but i guess your partner thought otherwise.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatherted said:


> brittone05....:Na_Na_Na_Na:....zoomans partner said that *she* assumed thats what i meant !...and it wasnt a point of - who knows better...or who knows more...it was a point of - the person i was reccomending wasnt in here assuming things.......sorry but the only thing thats a tad sad is people ankle biting & joining in when its clearly not nessecery.


 
Remove the *s*! : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Clark, you appear to have turned into a woman!  Does that mean I can steal you and your gorgeous marmies off Colin then? No? Well was worth a shot


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> Remove the *s*! : victory:


OOOP'S.........Sorry..:blush:.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> Im sure you didnt, and the "is that ok with you?" comment at the end wasnt said with any malice.....but i guess your partner thought otherwise.


No malice taken mate. Hug?

:grouphug:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Clark, you appear to have turned into a woman!  Does that mean I can steal you and your gorgeous marmies off Colin then? No? Well was worth a shot


I'm keeping my eyes on you missus! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:devil: Not particularly closely or Clark will get jealous, besides I'm not your type  Lols 

Damn, I really must stop coming on here right after lunch. There must be something in the canteen food that sends me do-lally!

That aside, Colin - when are you going to stick a huge post up with pics of all your lovelies? (And yes you can put Clark up too - bah I can't even be serious for two whole sentences today, can you tell I am excited about my new frogs arriving tomorrow?)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> :devil: Not particularly closely or Clark will get jealous, besides I'm not your type  Lols
> 
> Damn, I really must stop coming on here right after lunch. There must be something in the canteen food that sends me do-lally!
> 
> That aside, Colin - when are you going to stick a huge post up with pics of all your lovelies? (And yes you can put Clark up too - bah I can't even be serious for two whole sentences today, can you tell I am excited about my new frogs arriving tomorrow?)


But where would I post a thread of pics of my critters, as I have shelled, lizards, exotic mammals, & domestic pets???
:lol2:


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Lovely marm and a fab set up


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> But where would I post a thread of pics of my critters, as I have shelled, lizards, exotic mammals, & domestic pets???
> :lol2:


Hmm we need a Colin & Clark's menagerie forum. Put it in here, start with the exotics and sneak (or just blatantly post ) the others in?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Think the uv light could be bit better mate looks to me like he mite get burned when out the cage....better with natural light source as well...outside where they belong.shouldnt be solitory either as they live in troops and flourish with there own kind...even hand reared can be re-introduced to a troop.....


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

*marmosett*

The uv light has a protective cage round it so there is no chance of him getting burned, and all the electric wires are covered with cable protectors so he cant bite them, and as for another one, im in the process of sorting him out a playmate!


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

nice set up for him and a playmate would be nice 

also do you need a licence to have one of these? or any other document?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Demonsnapper said:


> nice set up for him and a playmate would be nice
> 
> also do you need a licence to have one of these? or any other document?


You do not need a license or any other documentation to keep Marmosets


----------

